# PHOENIX GOLD TANTRUM 1200.1 amp



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

anyone have experience with this amp? is it any good?


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

Tantrum and Titanium rock the mic a.k.a both are underrated ...


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Pretty nice amps'.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

good amp and it is underated but watch out for the load drop or you will fry them. I use 2 phoenix gold amps for my mids and highs. I have had them for about 5 years now. CLEAN and never run hot because of the internal fans. I used to abuse them too.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

I know back in the day one of those amps (Tantrum 1200.1 I think) was tested around 1500 watts RMS. I think that was at around a 12V load, not positive though. Either way, like I said before, excellent amplifiers...


----------



## Floss Mode (Feb 12, 2004)

p.g. is good. i was also offered a deal selling them. they are a little costly but put out real clean power, and they exceed performace with almost anything you can throw at them.


----------

